# Overnighter @ the spur



## Lil' Ti (Feb 16, 2009)

Well with some good intel from Captain Matt of Team My Share (Thank you sir) Team "Where To Next" set off for the spur on wednesday morning with plans for some pelagic hunting and sword fishing in sight. The calm seas and 34' pursuit Drummond Island Runner made for a quick and fun ride out. We get to the tip of the spur to find tuna busting with blue water and scattered weed. We come to a stop and deploy some livies on spinning gear and hook up immediatly on what is acting like a tuna and in short order the line breaks. We put out the spread and headed southwest down toward the line we believed would be there and it was. Pretty blue water and scattered grass on one side and clean on the other. Lots of life on this line for two solid days. We caught plenty of dolphin one hooter and got gang rapped by a whity that ill say left the spread with a full belly. ( He ate every balyhoo in the spread and smiled at us on his way off to the sunset). Our Biggest Dolphin was 30# and what was cool is he showed is shoulders on the shotgun but did not eat so we freespooled to him and he inhaled the blue/white islander with balyhoo. The swords were ghost on wednesday night, we had perfect conditions without a single bite. There were three sporties rt there with us and that seemed to be the story with them as well, except for the one large tiger shark that was reported approximate 1000lb tiger shark caught by a young boy had to be exiting. Day two comes and the line is even tighter with 5lb hardtails everywhere. We hooked up shortly on what appeared to be a 50 plus pound dolphin on a livie and he one the fight with a pulled hook. 37 mph back in to OBA and we had a box full of fish. As of this report our dolphin is big fish for the Annual Atlanta Saltwater Club Orange Beach week long tournament. Hope Everyone enjoys the angels today and remember lets go fishing.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Great report. Sorry about the swords letting you down.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Thanks for the information..!


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

nice, any pictures?


----------



## Lil' Ti (Feb 16, 2009)

Hey Jim just added a pic of the Dolphin. I may be a little bias but ill say it was a beauty. The scale (had a lot of rust on it):whistling: robbed us on the size of this fish. The guy holding this fish is 6'7 so this is a good scale of the actual size of the big bull.


----------



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

great trip! Hope you hold onto the lead. Catch any open water YF?


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Lil' Ti said:


> Hey Jim just added a pic of the Dolphin. I may be a little bias but ill say it was a beauty. The scale (had a lot of rust on it):whistling: robbed us on the size of this fish. The guy holding this fish is 6'7 so this is a good scale of the actual size of the big bull.


Yes sir, nice fish there. Thanks,:thumbsup:


----------



## Lil' Ti (Feb 16, 2009)

Xiphius said:


> great trip! Hope you hold onto the lead. Catch any open water YF?


We hooked up first thing with what we felt sure was a tuna but did not see any color before he broke off so cannot confirm for sure. Just got the phone call The Dolphin made big fish for the tourni, smiles all around.


----------



## reel sorry (Aug 7, 2011)

We spent Friday night south of the spur. Same story......beautiful conditions but no sword bite. Lot's of blue water, healthy scattered grass. Couldn't find any good rip.


----------



## atlantacapt (Oct 2, 2007)

That's essentially an instant replay of our trip June 6-7. Seems like there are lots of schoolie skippies and yft there now, and a lot of 5-40 lb magi on the rip. we jumped off a ****** as well. Congrats!!


----------

